# What is your daily exercise routine with your GSD?



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Molly and I go for a daily off leash walk (about 2 miles in the bush) and play fetch though out the walk. We also play with the flirt pole for about 20minutes. During all these activities I will practice ob(sit, down, stay, come, find, speak, quiet, leave it, bring it)


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

It depends on the season. Lately I've been doing livingroom obedience exercises while I wait for daylight. I started taking the 3 dogs out with the bicycle again on the trails, it's probably around 2 miles maybe less. I do a long sit/stay. When we get back to our yard I wait till they aren't paying attention to me and try to get some recalls. At night I try to play with each one separately even if its only a few minutes. Then they have yard time, the pup usually gets the zoomies in the morning and runs laps around the yard.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Niko does a five to six mile walk/run with me in the AM. Rosa gets half an hour (HD issues so we don't overdo it with her).

They go outside to the fenced in play area (pretty big) around 11 and play with each other until 12, when DH goes out to throw balls for them and let them run around the yard.

At 4 PM, each dog gets another walk, this time with DH. Niko usually goes about an hour and 15 minutes to an hour and a half. Rosa gets another half hour walk. While Niko is on his walk, I play/train with Rosa in the house, and vice versa.


----------



## Roxygsd (Sep 8, 2010)

Roxy gets a 3-5 mile walk daily. We play ball and do trainig outside for an hour each day. Since she is a ball fanatic, I throw or kick a ball around the house most of the day.


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hour and a half walk for each dog in the morning and off leash play time in the afternoon before dark in a big open field


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I take Hondo out ever day after I work the horses. We walk the pasture and he gets to run and sniff and follow scent trails. During this time we'll practice recalls. I don't do a lot of actual OB here as it's his time to be a dog, with no house rules. If the weather is bad - wet and rainy - we'll skip this daily routine. 

Once or twice a week I'll walk him on leash - just to make sure he doesn't start pulling or reacting to distractions. We'll work on basics then. I don't allow him to sniff around or check out the neighborhood dogs. Because I live in the country, his time to relax and play is done in our pasture - not when he is on a leash. Leash to Hondo means it's time to behave and work. 

Weekly I take him to the feed store or pet store and we'll work on basic OB again. I want him to remain well mannered. We'll play 'find it' when hubby comes. That is one of Hondo's favorite things to do - search for Hubby in a store. That is the only time he is allowed to go to the end of the leash and smell around looking for hubby. When we are in a public place he is always at a heel (unless he is given the 'Find It' command).

Nearly every night we'll sit on the porch while Hondo inspects the front yard. I'll recall him and make him stay for different lengths of time. We'll play fetch from the porch as well if Hondo is Zoomiefied. 

Then when it's time to go into the house we'll play with some of Hondo's toys. He has his own toy box, so we always leave it up to him as to what he wants to play with. He rarely chooses the ball as he likes to play ball outside. It is always a squeaky toy. Depending on the weather, if he was unable to run in the pasture - then I'll play hide and seek - or find it with different toys. Something to give him mental stimulation. 

And sometimes if I am really running low on energy, I'll just sit in the hall and throw his ball back and forth till he tires and we forego all of our normal routine exercises. I'll never be as perfect as Hondo thinks I am!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

When hubby is home to watch the kids, Deuce and I go on a walk around the neighborhood. When he's not home, it's simply lots of ball and toy time in the house.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

We go for about an hour off leash hike in the woods, then probably 30 mins of frisbee. We have a lot of property so there's plenty for a dog to do on his own, Stosh invents little frisbee games. In the afternoon we play frisbee again, do some training and with this nice weather we're sometimes going for another hike in the afternoon. Before bed there's tug to ward off zoomies


----------



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

We go for about a 30 minutes walk in the AM. Zorro is a 3 month old puppy so 30 minutes is broken down into 7-8 minutes walk..let him rest a few then resume. I do a 15-20 minutes walk in the evening. I'm hoping to increase this to an hr by the time he is 1 yr of age though.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Trying to be the man my dog thinks I am !


I like that one...


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Usually in the morning we just play fetch out in the yard for about 20 minutes. Then I get ready to head to work and Uschi gets crated. At lunch I come home and we do the same again playing fetch. Then in the evenings I will take her for a walk for about an hour or so and then we come home and play fetch. Unless I cheat and we only play fetch in the evening too. During our fetch and walks we do work on our basic commands.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

30 minute walk before work (about 1.5 mile)
40-60 minute walk after work (about 2-3 mile)
30 minutes of fetch
10-30 min of training for mental exercise
countless toy tosses / tugs while on the couch lol

I CANT WAIT till I can jog with him


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

2.5 mile walk jog at 5 a.m. followed by brief fetch
1 mile walk at noon
1-2 mile walk at 4:30 followed by brief fetch
in-house fetch in the evening
short walk at 8 p.m.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Ahazra, that is one of the cutest avatars I've seen in a long time! But back to the question, I forgot to add that Stosh is also in herding training 2-3 times a week and once a week his best friend, a 7 mo old gsd comes over and they play play play and hike and swim. Now that he's about to be 11 mos, it's getting harder to wear him out, his endurance has increased dramatically


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

hour walk in the AM
20 -30 min flirt pole work after I get home from class at noon
hour jog in the PM about a mile right now (I just started running again and that's about all I can handle at the moment lol) 
after our jog if he's still hyper I do OB and a little tug


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Our dogs get about 30 minutes of fetch in the morning and in the evening, the walk to get to the field is about 15 minutes each way so I guess you could add that as well! I also take Brody on a long walk during the day.What is the flirt pole I see people talking about?!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Lesley1905 said:


> Our dogs get about 30 minutes of fetch in the morning and in the evening, the walk to get to the field is about 15 minutes each way so I guess you could add that as well! I also take Brody on a long walk during the day.What is the flirt pole I see people talking about?!


It's a tool to get energy out of your dog and do OB at the same time. You can make it by going to your local feed store and getting a lunge whip used for lunging horses, then going to a pet store like PetSmart and getting a light weight toy to tie to the string part of the whip. The whole thing costs around $20. be careful because the lunge whips break easily. IF you don't wnat to get a whip you can get a broom stick without the broom part drill a hole about an inch away from the end and tie a string to it, then tie your toy or rawhide to the end of the string.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Normally this is what I do: I work third shift so when I get home in the morning they each get a separate 10-15 min walk to stretch out and potty. Then we load up and head to the park. I lay a track, work Madix on the track. Put him up to think about it. Take Midas out, play with the Chuck It. Put Midas up, work obedience with Madix, switch and repeat. Then the last time I take Madix out, I play with him with the Chuck It and perhaps a frisbee too. He gets MUCH more run/out time than Midas but Midas prefers it that way lol - he's REALLY lazy. 

On days it's nasty and disgusting out I work obedience in the shelter of my apartment building and take out tracking. He usually gets the short walks and the chuck-it regardless of the weather. 

THEN on Thursdays he has flyball and on Sundays we have Schutzhund. We also drop in to open agility when possible and I am thinking of starting a Rally class with him as well.


----------



## wolfspirit (Dec 10, 2009)

My boys get an hour or so in the morning off lead through the forest, then a game of frisbee when we get back.

Then if I am not doing any work around the land, they go out about 11ish for another game of frisbee and some search games and OB training.

Usually some training indoors after lunch.

And then another hours walk along the trails/forest in the afternoon.

Once or twice a week we do tracking.

I have several acres and some days if I am out chopping/collecting wood or if it's sunny and I sit outside to read then they can be out and about all day as I throw their toys as I do other stuff. They are never really tired though. :laugh:


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

With Cash it was:
2 mi walk in the morning, followed by some fetch or flirtpole.
Afternoon, 20 min fetch or flirtpole
2 mi walk in the evening, with fetch or flirtpole.

Now that it's just Rocky we do
2 mile walk in the morning
Fetch in the evening until he gets tired.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

30 minute walk in the morning, then 20 minutes of training, 30 minute walk, fetch, more training (for her lunch) 
play with kennel dogs, socializing, etc. after supper, then another 30 minute walk if she's still active. she tires really easily because she can out out in the fenced yard whenever she wants (im home with her 24/7)


----------

